# Pregnent Age??



## kailey11293 (Apr 13, 2009)

What is the youngest age that a rat can get pregnent because i am greatly concerned that my little emma that is only 5 weeks old may be :-\

???


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I believe it is around 5 weeks of age.


----------



## kailey11293 (Apr 13, 2009)

well poo :-\


----------



## Three Deep (Jan 8, 2009)

What males you think she's pregnant? Most babies have chubby tummies, but was she with a male recently?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Three Deep said:


> What males you think she's pregnant? Most babies have chubby tummies, but was she with a male recently?


I don't know if you realised, but this thread is almost 2 months old.


----------

